# unmerge xotg-x11 e dipendenze[risolto]

## fabiolino

Sto rinstallando Gentoo L'ULTIMA VERSIONE DEL PORTAGE TREE (Dicembre 2008)		

All'atto dell'INSTALLAZIONE DI XORG-X11 ho un problema di cui per adesso non posto il dettaglio, dico solo che l'errore si è verificato all'incirca alla compilazione del 100 esimo pacchetto circa.

Adesso desidero disinstallare xorg con tutte le dipendenze ma se faccio l'unmerge di Xorg-x11 mi disinstalla solo il pacchetto relativo a xorg-x11.

Mi sto perdendo qualcosa ?

Potreste aiutarmi ?

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## Elbryan

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Sto rinstallando Gentoo L'ULTIMA VERSIONE DEL PORTAGE TREE (Dicembre 2008)		
> 
> All'atto dell'INSTALLAZIONE DI XORG-X11 ho un problema di cui per adesso non posto il dettaglio, dico solo che l'errore si è verificato all'incirca alla compilazione del 100 esimo pacchetto circa.
> 
> Adesso desidero disinstallare xorg con tutte le dipendenze ma se faccio l'unmerge di Xorg-x11 mi disinstalla solo il pacchetto relativo a xorg-x11.
> ...

 

io non capisco bene che stai facendo.

Comunque sia è normale che l'unmerge ti tolga solo il pacchetto che desideri.

Per rimuovere le dipendenze che non servono più devi dare un:

emerge --depclean -p

dove il -p alla fine è il pretend (ovvero è una "simulazione" del comando, ti mostra solo quali sono i pacchetti che rimuoverà).

Se sei soddisfatto con quanto andrà a rimuovere dai un:

emerge --depclean

e ti rimuoverà tutti i pacchetti elencati sopra  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

@fabiolino: per piacere segui la netiquette del forum, prima di postare sul forum leggi la documentazione ufficiale (dove avresti trovate risposta al tuo quesito), onde evitare di aprire thread inutili e già ampiamente trattati in altri thread, grazie.

----------

## fabiolino

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> @fabiolino: per piacere segui la netiquette del forum, prima di postare sul forum leggi la documentazione ufficiale (dove avresti trovate risposta al tuo quesito), onde evitare di aprire thread inutili e già ampiamente trattati in altri thread, grazie.

 

Chiedo scusa per la svista ....

Ho risolto il problema della compilazione di xorg-x11; in pratica non riuscivo a compilare perchè c'era  una errata impostazione della variabile CHOST in /etc/make.conf:

        in /etc/make.conf risultava CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

        mentre in /usr/bin risulta che ci siano i comandi i486-pc-linux-gnu*

Quindi ho rimpostato CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" e ricompilato.

Dalla documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo risulta:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CHOST
> 
> La variabile CHOST imposta il tipo di compilazione da effettuare. Dovrebbe già essere impostata al valore corretto. Non modificarla perchè potrebbe causare seri malfunzionamenti. Se la variabile CHOST non sembra essere quella corretta è probabile che sia stato scelto lo stage sbagliato.
> ...

 

Lo stage che ho scaricato (stage3-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2) non è quello sbagliato.

Qualcuno mi spiega il motivo di questo disallineamento?

Un buongiorno a tutti.

----------

## djinnZ

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Lo stage che ho scaricato (stage3-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2) non è quello sbagliato

 vediamo se ho capito bene: hai scaricato lo stage 3 per 486, e volevi ottimizzare per 486 però ti sei trovato il make.conf con chost i686. Dopo l'update?

----------

## Elbryan

Lo stage3 è corretto (l'ho scaricato da inode: http://gentoo.inode.at/releases/x86/current/stages/stage3-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2 )

```

elbryan@whitebox ~/download $ tar -xf stage3-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2 -O --no-anchored ./etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Strano questo disallineamento..

----------

## djinnZ

/etc/make.conf non appartiene a nessun pacchetto /etc/make.conf.example a portage (per il momento, sul 2.2 non c'è più neppure come link) e potrebbe esser stato aggiornato ma mi torna molto strano.

Attendiamo delucidazioni.

----------

## dynamite

Ma se vuoi ottimizzare per i686 è meglio se scarichi lo stage marchiato " -i686- ", sbaglio?

----------

## fabiolino

il link che ho utilizato è questo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/releases/x86/2008.0/stages/stage3-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2

Mi accorgo adesso che c'è anche una versione i686 nel repository : http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/releases/x86/2008.0/stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2

A questo punto mi verrebbe da dire che le cose sono cambiate in quanto in passato ho sempre scaricato la versione x86 con impostato i686 in /usr/bin.

Per me la questione è chiusa in quanto mi è stata data la risposta alla domanda iniziale.

Se siete d'accordo posso mettere [RISOLTO] nel titolo.

Ringrazio e saluto.

Fabio.

----------

